# Tb treatment



## Dia Durie (Mar 19, 2012)

Now I am on TB treatment process. So I would like to know can I ask for tourist visa while I am on treatment?

Please advise. 

Thank you.


----------



## headhuntable (Jun 18, 2012)

i think you will not get tourist visa if you are ill.But you can try


----------

